

They predicted computer will be like this - abhishekdesai
http://www.uglydoggy.com/2008/06/futurology.html

======
jasonebrooks
How is it that people still think thats a real picture?

~~~
abhishekdesai
I wonder why ? but that is what author is explaining at the end

